# JList leeren



## Dave (6. Jan 2010)

Halloe und frohes neues 

eine kürze Frage ich habe ich einer Klasse einen JList erstellt welche public ist und diese wird dann mit einem Defaultlistmodel gefüllt, wie kann ich diese Liste nachträglich "leeren" ?
also das sie leer ist damit ich sie mit neuen Daten futtern kann.

also ich will der JList später ein anderes defaultListModel zuordnen.

LG,

Dave


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jan 2010)

einfach 
	
	
	
	





```
setModel()
```
aufrufen und das neue Model reinjagen...


----------



## eRaaaa (6. Jan 2010)

Dave hat gesagt.:


> einem Defaultlistmodel gefüllt, wie kann ich diese Liste nachträglich "leeren" ?




DefaultListModel hat eine Methode [c]clear();[/c]


----------



## Dave (6. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> DefaultListModel hat eine Methode [c]clear();[/c]




ok vielen dank, klappt wunderbar


----------

